# Beveling and Deburring



## RandyM (Mar 28, 2017)

In another thread (Metal Working Files) the topic of beveling machines came up and I was doing a little digging around and found that Grizzly had this Beveling Machine for what appears to be a very reasonable price. I am interested in everyone's opinion on it. It definitely has my attention as all the other machines are way more expensive. I have this Hand Held Deburr and us it all the time but this would be the cat's meow.


----------



## ghostdncr (Mar 28, 2017)

I'd probably give it a try. Looks like a nicely built machine and did you check out the online owner's manual? In spite of the obligatory five PAGES of warnings and safety instructions, they actually detail specifics of working on the machine should something go wrong, such as the detailed procedure for replacing brushes in the motor. Including info like that carries some weight in my book.


----------



## woodchucker (Mar 28, 2017)

yea, I saw that the other day. Looks like it should work, is reasonably priced. I don't have enough use for it, a file or scraper works for me.


----------



## Rustrp (Mar 28, 2017)

I have used something similar but on a larger scale. My experience says; How much of a bevel do you want. If it's much more than a .062" then stay with a sander/grinder/portable belt sander, or nod and mill away. Noisier than I cared to use for more than a few minutes. I have the hand held deburrer you show that I use for quick inside radius deburring and this http://www.noga.com/nogaProducts.php?prdID=DB1000 for straight material, sheet metal that's sheared, etc. I purchased about a dozen two-sided cuttters, or what ever came on the card more than 20 years ago and I still have more than half  I haven't used. You can turn them a few degrees and continue to debur and when one side gets nicked up or dull, turn them over. 

It would be nice if they had a video showing it in operation, along with a chart showing suggested rpm's for the material you're beveling/deburing, but I think you can imagine what 4300 rpm's generates. If you have your **I gotta have this** ear plugs in, there's not much I can say to help. The first issue I see is holding the work against the cutter while you move the piece you're deburring/beveling across the cutter.  It weighs 40 lbs. so it wouldn't take much to move it around.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 28, 2017)

Randy, I don't have have experience with the Grizzly machine, or others obviously, cause I'm the one that posted in that thread. The Grizzly machine is a good price but I'd be concerned about the cutter it uses. It says it's a 18T carbide cutter. I would check to see if that cutter is proprietary or not & if anyone else other than Grizzly sells replacements. But maybe something else would work as a replacement. It would suck to buy the machine & if later Grizzly discontinued it & parts then to be stuck without being able to get a replacement. Here's the cutter for the Grizzly, pretty pricey, $54

I went with the one I did cause others sell the same looking machine so I figured I may be able to get parts if ever needed. Not to concerned about parts really but the main I reason I went with the one I did is cause the cutter uses 6 SPU inserts which is commonly available & cheap on ebay.

These machines are called Chamferring & Deburring machines, well mine is anyway. I have plenty of Nogas like the hand deburring tool you linked too. But this machine is a bit different. If you have a raised burr on multiple sides of the part you're running through it, you either still have to deburr all the sides first with a file or tool, or run the part through the machine twice, once to knock off the burrs, then a second time to get a nice bevel. If you have a burr, it will cause the chamferr to be uneven. So really, I use my machine to put chamferrs on a part which is what I wanted it for, not necessarily for just deburring.

This is the chamferr I get with my machine only set to .5, it can go all the way up to 3 which is probably & really heavy chamferr.


----------



## ddickey (Mar 28, 2017)

Or make your own. I'm sure Stefan G wouldn't mind.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 28, 2017)

There's also another design posted in the other thread along with Stefan's video. That's who got me into wanting to make one in the first place.


----------



## darkzero (Mar 28, 2017)

Here's one on ebay, I know nothing about the model though.

Seller says it's used, either they have more than one or something else happened cause they had one listed that ended yesterday at $299.


----------



## RandyM (Mar 29, 2017)

I did find that Baileigh Industrial has this one, but it is a bit more pricey. I am with Will on these, as I am concerned about availability and price of the cutters. The E-bay one is vary tempting. Thanks for posting Will.


----------



## Mach89 (Mar 29, 2017)

Something like that would be pretty easy to make (and probably cheaper). So, I guess that goes on my list of future projects. Lol


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 29, 2017)

ghostdncr said:


> I'd probably give it a try. Looks like a nicely built machine and did you check out the online owner's manual? In spite of the obligatory five PAGES of warnings and safety instructions, they actually detail specifics of working on the machine should something go wrong, such as the detailed procedure for replacing brushes in the motor. Including info like that carries some weight in my book.


One thing I really like about grizzly , I enjoy looking and downloading manuals and breakdowns. Iv got an old enco mini Bridgeport there's the same one in there brand free pdf I'm set.


----------

